# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Johnnie's Charcoal Broiler

## soonermike

Johnnie's will be the newest entrant into the Moore burger/pizza/chicken lineup. They will be locating next to Dairy Queen off of Telephone in 2018.

----------


## u50254082

About time!

----------


## switla

Do you know if this will be an Express as they have in Norman? Dont know what the differences are, but just wondering. Either way, happy to hear.

----------


## CloudDeckMedia

Reported in this morning’s Land Sales in the Oklahoman, Johnnie’s sold their building at 6629 NW Expressway for $1.9 million to HPI JCB OKC LP. Wonder what prompted this? Closing the location, leaseback to free up cash, a great price?

----------


## Urbanized

JCB? As in Johnnies Charcoal Broiler? Sounds to me like it might have been a somewhat internal deal, perhaps selling to a partner or different operator who intends to continue to operate it as a Johnnies? Considering they just sold the West concept maybe they are restructuring their operations, starting to franchise, or something else. Wouldnt necessarily read that as the end of Johnnies in that location, considering the LPs name.

----------


## Pete

In addition to hosting a Johnnies, that NW Expressway building is also their corporate offices.

----------


## Uptowner

Could be a clever way to purchase dirt tax free for the new store under a 1031.

----------


## Robert_M

Plans are out for bid to General Contractors so work should start within a month.  

Never been to the express one in Norman but plans don't say anything about express.  There are 11 table tops, 9 regular booths, and 2 larger circular booths in the main dining with an additional 4 table tops and 9 table / booth hybrids in a private dinning area that can be divided.




> Reported in this morning’s Land Sales in the Oklahoman, Johnnie’s sold their building at 6629 NW Expressway for $1.9 million to HPI JCB OKC LP. Wonder what prompted this? Closing the location, leaseback to free up cash, a great price?


 In regard to this it appears they are splitting the lot to make way for a Quick Service Restaurant and another restaurant (possibly new building for them).

Johnnies.jpg

----------


## pure

Sounds like it will be an Express, which is what I prefer and is pretty standard with fast food/quick service. Order your food, pay, and then pick it up when your number is called (or go through the drive-thru). 

The Johnnie's on NW Expressway and 240 are weird to me. Go up to counter, order food, and sit down. When your order number is called and you then pay the cashier to get your food. The only "good" thing about these Johnnie's is the more relaxed environment and TV's. 

Either way, the wife and I only go on Tuesdays for half price burgers.

----------


## TheTravellers

Have had some sub-standard (standard was Johnnie's a looooong time ago (never really ate at the Split-T), then Irma's (RIP)) Theta burgers, and Johnnie's isn't as good as it used to be, so they're not an option, but wife started poking around on Yelp about Johnnie's and found this review (and response) in the attached image (it's for the SW 74th location, even though he went to the Edmond one).  Absolutely unbelievable, have *never* heard of this kind of policy anywhere, has anybody else?  Pretty much guaranteed I will never eat there again, even if somebody else wants to or pays

Clipboard01.jpg

And related to that - where can I get the most authentic/best Theta burger like it used to be a couple of decades ago?  Patty Wagon and S&B and Johnnie's are not it, and not a big fan of the Garage's burgers (the horror, the horror),  hopefully someplace else has one (that has Theta hickory sauce, not just BBQ sauce, even though the difference is minor).  Someone said Johnnies sells their hickory sauce, but nope.

----------


## Martin

just out of coincidence, around 3 weeks ago i happened to eat at johnnie's for the first time in over a decade.  the one on I-240 and walker, in fact.  it tasted the same to me as the last thirty-some years... pretty mediocre, imo.  I've never been a fan of the shredded cheese they put on their burgers and the meat has always been on the dry side with little flavor besides the "charred" taste.  I wouldn't say they're "bad"; I've just always felt there were better tasting options out there.

I did happen to notice the senior prices on the wall and (if memory serves) they were around 20-40 cents off of what they were normally charging... definitely not enough to be worrying about someone taking home a (literal) doggie bag.  i will say that the burger prices were pretty reasonable, though... they've crept up far less than similar restaurants.

----------


## SoonerDave

> just out of coincidence, around 3 weeks ago i happened to eat at johnnie's for the first time in over a decade.  the one on I-240 and walker, in fact.  it tasted the same to me as the last thirty-some years... pretty mediocre, imo.  I've never been a fan of the shredded cheese they put on their burgers and the meat has always been on the dry side with little flavor besides the "charred" taste.  I wouldn't say they're "bad"; I've just always felt there were better tasting options out there.
> 
> I did happen to notice the senior prices on the wall and (if memory serves) they were around 20-40 cents off of what they were normally charging... definitely not enough to be worrying about someone taking home a (literal) doggie bag.  i will say that the burger prices were pretty reasonable, though... they've crept up far less than similar restaurants.


Nice to hear someone else not like the shredded cheese at Johnnie's. Overall, I like Johnnies "okay," but I can't say I'm a *huge* fan. Given a choice, for example, I'll take Garage burgers everytime. But I like Johnnie's fries better than Garage's....

----------


## barrettd

> Nice to hear someone else not like the shredded cheese at Johnnie's. Overall, I like Johnnies "okay," but I can't say I'm a *huge* fan. Given a choice, for example, I'll take Garage burgers everytime. But I like Johnnie's fries better than Garage's....


I really like the shredded cheese, but the actual burgers are mediocre on their best day. Their onion rings, however, continue to be my favorite onion rings.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I really like the shredded cheese, but the actual burgers are mediocre on their best day. Their onion rings, however, continue to be my favorite onion rings.


I love the shredded cheese and that is what often times makes me seek their burger out if I am in the mood for a burger.

----------


## Mel

The cheese is good, and they don't skimp. I like the way they do their Hotdogs too.

----------


## sooner88

> I really like the shredded cheese, but the actual burgers are mediocre on their best day. Their onion rings, however, continue to be my favorite onion rings.


The cheese has always been my favorite part of Johnnie's burgers, but I heard recently (and I have no way to validate this) that they shred Velveeta cheese vs what I assumed was cheddar. That turned me off completely.

----------


## sooner88

> Have had some sub-standard (standard was Johnnie's a looooong time ago (never really ate at the Split-T), then Irma's (RIP)) Theta burgers, and Johnnie's isn't as good as it used to be, so they're not an option, but wife started poking around on Yelp about Johnnie's and found this review (and response) in the attached image (it's for the SW 74th location, even though he went to the Edmond one).  Absolutely unbelievable, have *never* heard of this kind of policy anywhere, has anybody else?  Pretty much guaranteed I will never eat there again, even if somebody else wants to or pays…
> 
> Clipboard01.jpg
> 
> And related to that - where can I get the most authentic/best Theta burger like it used to be a couple of decades ago?  Patty Wagon and S&B and Johnnie's are not it, and not a big fan of the Garage's burgers (the horror, the horror),  hopefully someplace else has one (that has Theta hickory sauce, not just BBQ sauce, even though the difference is minor).  Someone said Johnnie’s sells their hickory sauce, but nope.


https://johnniesburgers.com/order-johnnies-sauce

There's a link to purchase Johnnies sauce. 

I had a Theta at R&J's last Sunday that was pretty good, but I don't think it was "hickory sauce". There aren't too many options out there anymore that offer Comeback sauce / Hickory sauce.

----------


## Martin

> The cheese has always been my favorite part of Johnnie's burgers, but I heard recently (and I have no way to validate this) that they shred Velveeta cheese vs what I assumed was cheddar. That turned me off completely.


that's exactly what I've never liked about it... always seemed like shredded velveeta to me.

----------


## TheTravellers

> https://johnniesburgers.com/order-johnnies-sauce
> 
> There's a link to purchase Johnnies sauce. 
> 
> I had a Theta at R&J's last Sunday that was pretty good, but I don't think it was "hickory sauce". There aren't too many options out there anymore that offer Comeback sauce / Hickory sauce.


Thanks, but with Johnnie's having such a ridiculous policy, I will give them none of my money, ever, for anything.  Might have to try it at R&J's, though, been there a few times, but never had a burger there (since burgers are ubiquitous, I've always ordered something that only R&J has), thx for the tip.

----------


## TheTravellers

> The cheese has always been my favorite part of Johnnie's burgers, but I heard recently (and I have no way to validate this) that they shred Velveeta cheese vs what I assumed was cheddar. That turned me off completely.


Not sure if it can be Velveeta - has anybody ever tried shredding/grating Velveeta?  I've tried with cheeses (that are actually cheese, not a "cheese product") that are almost as soft as Velveeta, and it's almost impossible.  If Johnnie's does it, though, they may freeze it or something to make it easier to shred/grate.

----------


## Mel

Even when it gets to room temp, if I'm eating slow that day, it doesn't seem like Velveeta to me. It does not feel coated in cellulose like most packaged shredded cheese.

----------


## Pete

I like the shredded cheese on the Theta burger.

It's the only burger I get there.

----------


## mugofbeer

If you ask, they will melt the cheese at least.

----------


## RodH

I believe that it is american cheese.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Have had some sub-standard (standard was Johnnie's a looooong time ago (never really ate at the Split-T), then Irma's (RIP)) Theta burgers, and Johnnie's isn't as good as it used to be, so they're not an option, but wife started poking around on Yelp about Johnnie's and found this review (and response) in the attached image (it's for the SW 74th location, even though he went to the Edmond one).  Absolutely unbelievable, have *never* heard of this kind of policy anywhere, has anybody else?  Pretty much guaranteed I will never eat there again, even if somebody else wants to or pays…
> 
> Clipboard01.jpg
> 
> And related to that - where can I get the most authentic/best Theta burger like it used to be a couple of decades ago?  Patty Wagon and S&B and Johnnie's are not it, and not a big fan of the Garage's burgers (the horror, the horror),  hopefully someplace else has one (that has Theta hickory sauce, not just BBQ sauce, even though the difference is minor).  Someone said Johnnie’s sells their hickory sauce, but nope.


I can't believe that's an actual policy. How stupid. Count me out.

----------


## RedDollar

I don't see a problem with the policy.

I see a problem with the manager and the wait staff not using discretion in applying the policy.    But they were just doing their job, even if it lacked using good common sense.

I could see how people would take advantage of the senior discount,  go inside and order more food than they can eat,  then ask for a doggie bag.    The alternative is just don't offer a senior discount.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I don't see a problem with the policy.
> 
> I see a problem with the manager and the wait staff not using discretion in applying the policy.    But they were just doing their job, even if it lacked using good common sense.
> 
> I could see how people would take advantage of the senior discount,  go inside and order more food than they can eat,  then ask for a doggie bag.    The alternative is just don't offer a senior discount.


It's even simpler than that. You make the discount for one meal per person. You don't give the discount to someone who is obviously overloading the perk. What are they going to do with the half-eaten potato the average senior just wants to take home and finish later? They'd rather throw it away and claim some sort of financial righteousness for offering a discount? That's a loser for everyone involved. If they're that strapped, they need to rethink their business model. This is another example of a company that just wants *money*, not *business*.

----------


## TheTravellers

> It's even simpler than that. You make the discount for one meal per person. You don't give the discount to someone who is obviously overloading the perk. What are they going to do with the half-eaten potato the average senior just wants to take home and finish later? They'd rather throw it away and claim some sort of financial righteousness for offering a discount? That's a loser for everyone involved. If they're that strapped, they need to rethink their business model. This is another example of a company that just wants *money*, not *business*.


This.  The goodwill they lose by having this policy may outweigh the money they save (if they're actually saving any).  It's a ridiculous policy and as I said, I've never ever heard of any other restaurant with that policy at any of the hundreds (if not over a thousand) that I've been to here, and in Chicago, Seattle, and lots of other places we've visted.

----------


## RedDollar

> It's even simpler than that. You make the discount for one meal per person. You don't give the discount to someone who is obviously overloading the perk. What are they going to do with the half-eaten potato the average senior just wants to take home and finish later? They'd rather throw it away and claim some sort of financial righteousness for offering a discount? That's a loser for everyone involved. If they're that strapped, they need to rethink their business model. This is another example of a company that just wants *money*, not *business*.


yeah,  that's what I said, they did not use good common sense in applying the policy.

Management is only at fault, if they don't allow those people to use their discretion.

----------


## Jeepnokc

Outback give a 10% AARP discount to the entire check.

----------


## jn1780

> Outback give a 10% AARP discount to the entire check.


Yeah, and I doubt Seniors taking advantage of this happens far less often than thought. I would bet the pros from increase business far outweighs the number of people who would abuse this. Until of course you accuse grandma and grandpa of stealing  food.

----------


## mugofbeer

> This.  The goodwill they lose by having this policy may outweigh the money they save (if they're actually saving any).  It's a ridiculous policy and as I said, I've never ever heard of any other restaurant with that policy at any of the hundreds (if not over a thousand) that I've been to here, and in Chicago, Seattle, and lots of other places we've visted.


Im not a fan of this policy, either.  I can't imagine the number of seniors that might try to take advantage of this policy being too high.  

That said, it reminds me of my deceased favorite aunt who used to carry a small tupperware container that collapsed and a ziploc for occasions she couldn't get a carryout box.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Yeah, and I doubt Seniors taking advantage of this happens far less often than thought. I would bet the pros from increase business far outweighs the number of people who would abuse this. Until of course you accuse grandma and grandpa of stealing  food.


They gladly give the discount so no way to really abuse it as they include the entire order and they do it on take out also. I don't even think they ask for my card.  You are correct the pros in goodwill outweight the cons.

 AARP starts at 50 btw.  At 53, I am far from grandpa status   :Smile:  but will gladly take my 10% when feeding my three teenagers.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Im not a fan of this policy, either.  I can't imagine the number of seniors that might try to take advantage of this policy being too high.  
> 
> That said, it reminds me of my deceased favorite aunt who used to carry a small tupperware container that collapsed and a ziploc for occasions she couldn't get a carryout box.


Ha, that's exactly what I was thinking - just stuff the leftovers into a baggie in your purse from now on, assuming they go back.  Be hilarious to see Johnnie's call the cops about seniors stealing food if they do that, and then having to explain the policy, guessing (hopefully) the cops would just shake their head and leave...

----------


## stick47

Sr discount from 4 to 6 pm is half price weekdays. The wife & I have used it a dozen times at the Yukon Johnnies.

----------


## RedDollar

No one here seems to question this senior couple.

Take home a potato skin ?     Really ?     To feed the dog.

First,  I don't feed my dogs that type of food.    Second,  if its for the dog,  why not just wrap the thing up in a napkin ?

I think there was much more going on at that table than we're being told and I bet the manager could provide an entirely different view.

We see restaurants closing all over town constantly, one right after another.   Johnny's been in business for forever and don't just hang on,  they flourish.   I don't think Johnny's needs my advise on how to run their business,  they appear to be doing a fine job without my help.

----------


## TheTravellers

> No one here seems to question this senior couple.
> 
> Take home a potato skin ?     Really ?     To feed the dog.
> 
> First,  I don't feed my dogs that type of food.    Second,  if its for the dog,  why not just wrap the thing up in a napkin ?
> 
> I think there was much more going on at that table than we're being told and I bet the manager could provide an entirely different view.
> 
> We see restaurants closing all over town constantly, one right after another.   Johnny's been in business for forever and don't just hang on,  they flourish.   I don't think Johnny's needs my advise on how to run their business,  they appear to be doing a fine job without my help.


Really?  Just because your dog doesn't eat potato skins doesn't mean somebody else's dog doesn't.  And if it had sour cream, chives, butter, and cheese on it, *that's* why she wouldn't just wrap it up in a napkin - would you wrap something like that up in a napkin and put it in your pocket?  As far as there being something more going on, why does there need to be that - the manager said *right there in the reply* that's their policy, it doesn't matter what they were doing with their food, that's Johnnie's policy, and it's ridiculous. Ask as many people as you want, anywhere you want and see if you can find a policy like that at any other restaurant, and I'd be that the number would be pretty low, as in zero.  Congrats to you if you do find one, though, they have policies just as stupid and unreasonable as Johnnie's.

Not sure about Johnnie's flourishing, their reviews on Yelp aren't great, and I believe they've closed a location or two over the past few years.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

I don't take any story I read on social media at face value, especially a tale of grievance. I would certainly want to learn more before I made any purchasing decision.

Now that I am old, I have come to believe that my tastes and digestive abilities have changed, rather than the menu. That Number 1 w/cheese and large Onion Rings I could easily scarf down in my 20s would make me give up after eating half. And leave me balled up on the floor, crying for my dead mommy to take me to the hospital after 3 hours.   

I have always had good and honest service at Johnnie's

----------


## RedDollar

> Not sure about Johnnie's flourishing, their reviews on Yelp aren't great, and I believe they've closed a location or two over the past few years.


Yelp reviews are worthless as a tit on a boar hog.

Only exist for the hopelessly naive.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Yelp reviews are worthless as a tit on a boar hog.
> 
> Only exist for the hopelessly naive.


You seem like fun.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Yelp reviews are worthless as a tit on a boar hog.
> 
> Only exist for the hopelessly naive.


Bullsh*t.  There are plenty of reviews that list everything the person had, what it tasted like, if it was good (subjective, of course), the service, and all the details about their visit.  You're not even worth replying or listening to, you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about (here and in other threads), done with you, bye.

----------


## RedDollar

Last year,  I saw the Top Ten barbecue joints in OKC ,  put together from Yelp Reviews ....................   Texas Roadhouse was number one.

Enough said.

But if you want to believe everything you read, have at it.

----------


## mkjeeves

Re: Johnnie's

I've eaten there a number of times through the years when other people have picked it as a place they wanted to go. I don't get it. It's not bad, but I have never and would never pick it as a place I wanted to go. Too many other places I like better.  Food, atmosphere, service, everything. Mileage varies obviously.

----------


## Pete

^

It's kind of an OKC institution.  Especially with the older crowd.

----------


## mugofbeer

> You seem like fun.


Just don't feed your dog table scraps ariund him'her.

----------


## mkjeeves

> ^
> 
> It's kind of an OKC institution.  Especially with the older crowd.


I guess I fit older crowd description to a point. I didnt get it 45 years ago either. I was more picky then than now. Maybe that first impression stuck.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Last year,  I saw the Top Ten barbecue joints in OKC ,  put together from Yelp Reviews ....................   Texas Roadhouse was number one.
> 
> Enough said.
> 
> But if you want to believe everything you read, have at it.


Actually, I do have to reply to this.  I specifically said there are reviews on there that are very detailed in every aspect, which would imply that those are the ones worth reading, so I *don't* believe everything I read on Yelp, because the majority of the reviews on there seem to be "Great food, great service, go there" types, which are completely worthless reviews.  I'm not nearly naive (or stupid, really) enough (as you seem to think I am) to believe Texas Roadhouse was the best BBQ place in OKC, that's just an incredible leap for you to make.

----------


## mblues

Here is where I have an issue, my mom is 80 and when we go for a burger and fries she only eats half of the meal. I would suspect that most seniors fall into that category. So, if that's what happened I would say shame on Johnie's; however, if they ordered an extra meal and wanted to take it home then shame on the guest!

----------


## mugofbeer

> Here is where I have an issue, my mom is 80 and when we go for a burger and fries she only eats half of the meal. I would suspect that most seniors fall into that category. So, if that's what happened I would say shame on Johnie's; however, if they ordered an extra meal and wanted to take it home then shame on the guest!


Theres definitely +s and -s, but way more on the - side.  I'd change the policy IMO.

----------

